# Moving to Spain 2011



## mal45 (Nov 6, 2009)

My husband and I are coming to Spain, Pinoso in May for a month to look at where we would like to settle when we retire. We would be interested in meeting other expats that could share their experiences of life in Spain. i am a christian my husbnd isnt. so would like to meet other christians we love walking and dancing we are sociable people my husband loves painting. we are looking at raspay and the surroundings areas we would love to hear from you 
regards marian and jerry.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Hi!
Walking, dancing, painting and being sociable all sound like things you can do plenty of in Spain!
I don't know the area you're interested in, so can't help you there. Perhaps after you've been over in May (which is a great month to come over usually) you'll have some specific questions to ask that we can help you with, or info to add to the forum!


----------

